# Bobcats @ Spurs aka the game of turnovers



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

we just gave up a 17 point lead and now lead by one. we also have 24 turnovers going into the 4th quarter. im getting really frustrated with this team =/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Actually, we blew a 22 point lead. Luckily for us, we're only playing the Bobcats. The Spurs have come back strong in the fourth, currently outscoring them 19-6.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

28 turnovers and the Spurs still win by 19 points. They can't pull this kind of **** off against a good team and expect to win.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i seriously cant believe we turned it over that many times.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

also i dont like how pop isnt yelling at people anymore. I hope hes just saving that for after the all star break.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Only 13 turnovers against the Clippers!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Yea other than that nasty DeJuan Blair fall; the game was pretty entertaining. Bring on the Suns!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jakain said:


> Yea other than that nasty DeJuan Blair fall; the game was pretty entertaining. Bring on the Suns!


I saw the fall (what the hell was he thinking?!?) but had to go right afterwards. Was it serious? I checked some post game reports but nothing mentioned Blair's injury.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

What happened? I was busy studying for stupid finals to really pay attention to the game. 

I cant wait until the suns game so we can see how we will fair against a decent team.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

DeJuan Blair tried to go up hard for a dunk and got caught up with a defender; he landed pretty hard and off balance around his chest. After the game he reported that he bruised his ribs and was fine via twitter; haven't followed up since. But right after he fell to the ground he got back up quickly; we'll see how Pop handles it against the Suns.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Jakain said:


> But right after he fell to the ground he got back up quickly


It was actually kind of funny. He rolled around awkwardly in pain for like 5 seconds. Damn near gave me a heart attack. Then he just popped up all of a sudden. Boy's definitely tough... though it was a really dumb move to even try to dunk that.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

Agreed. Everytime that guy gets knocked on the ground its hard not to think that his knees will give out.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh i missed the clippers game... hopefully blair's injury isn't bad at all. i really like him...

I am frustrated with them tho, that games that i've seen, like the celtics one, they could so have won it but really horrible turnovers!


----------

